# Seen this George???



## tgc (4 Jan 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEUGOOjMkGI

You've probably allready seen it with you still being in the mob inall.


----------



## ulster exile (4 Jan 2008)

rotflmao!    Thank you! 

That is winging it's way to my ex-RAF pilot uncle as we speak...


----------



## Garuf (4 Jan 2008)

agreed, rofllmao, the guy reminds me so much of "Tyres" from spaced.


----------



## Themuleous (4 Jan 2008)

Haha that's top notch British humour, you cant beat it. 

Sam


----------



## gt568 (4 Jan 2008)

1200 notes raised for charidee as well.


----------



## daniel19831123 (5 Jan 2008)

was looking at the video and then I stumble accross this in youtube. Was laughing till midnight!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (6 Jan 2008)

lol, both vids very funny.


----------



## George Farmer (6 Jan 2008)

lol.  I hadn't seen that before.  Nice one!


----------



## Dave Spencer (9 Jan 2008)

It`s nice to know that the RAF are still essentially a bunch of buffoons in blue.

Being blasted by a Tornado`s jet pipes and breathing in all that burnt diesel brings back many a memory for me.

Dave.


----------

